# Winter tarpon, at last...



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sounds great  maybe i'll drag my sled that way and once i knock out all the poons i'll swing over to stra8's holes and catch all his peacocks  ;D


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

lets hope them tarpon stay for a while! Fishing has been kinda tough in flamingo lately!


----------



## gmckee1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Any idea what the water temps in Whitewater Bay are right now? I've been hoping to see a winter push of tarpon here around Pine Island but I think we're still too cold.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

My last day was Thursday and we had 71 degree water at 6:30 Am.... That was at the inside boat ramp and it's very warm for this time of year. During the day some areas warmed up to as much as 73 or 74 degrees. I'm just praying most days when the big fish are around in winter for that minimum 70 mark, below that I don't expect them to eat. Funny thing, at night in Biscayne Bay I get small fish (up to 40lbs mostly, with an occasional 50 or 60lb fish...) to bite in only 67 degree water... go figure. 

Whatever the dawn temperature is it should warm up at least four degrees during the day if it's sunny and there's only light winds. All bets are off if it's cloudy or really windy...


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

Nice job, Captain.  I look forward to seeing the show.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Be sure to let us know when it airs.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Capt.


----------

